# Jig to hold timber when using Lock Mitre cutter.



## Derek Willis. (25 Jun 2009)

Having a job to hold the board when doing the vertical cuts, I devised this jig, two sliding cramping devices to hold the board, (I will change to Bristol Levers when I get them), works very well.
derek.


----------



## OPJ (25 Jun 2009)

I like this a lot, Derek.  No big, awkward G-cramps to get in the way, it's adjustable and your hands are always shielded from the cutter.


----------



## Chippyjoe (26 Jun 2009)

Derek,

do you find you get a good finished mitre when using this cutter?
Have been thinking of getting one for my spindle moulder.

Mark.


----------



## Derek Willis. (26 Jun 2009)

Mark,
I use this cutter for long cabinet sides, where I make up frames for glazing and join this way, it keeps the symmetry going and I have found that if you set up right the finished joint is excellent, I don't think I wuld use it for box type joinery though.
Derek.


----------

